# Which cities or villages have English speakers?



## sensualspirit (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi there,

If I do move to Italy I do want to learn Italian, but I know it will be hard at my age or just because I'm not a quick learner when it comes to languages.

An Italian told me it's easier than learning other languages, what are your thoughts?

Which cities & villages have the most English speaking people?

Thanks


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Personally, I think it is more difficult for English speakers because the roots of all Latin/romance languages are so very different than English. Masculine/feminine nouns, masculine/feminine versions of every adjective, "unnatural" (to English speakers) word order (the red automobile vs. la machina rossa). And then, verb structure which is, at the same time, similar and wildly different from that in English: I sing, you sing, he/she/it sings, we sing, you (all) sing, they sing. Compare to Io canto, Tu canti, lui/lei canta, noi cantiamo, voi cantate, loro cantano. And that is for a "regular" verb which has predicable word endings! And that's just the present tense! Italian has so many verb tenses (Presente, Imperfetto, Condizionale, Presente congiuntivo , Gerundio, Part Passato, Pass Prossimo, Tra remoto, Passato condizionale, Tra conj, Passato Remoto, Futuro, Imperativo, Imperfetto congiuntivo, Part presente, Tra prossimo, Future anteriore, Passato Conj) that even most natives restrict themselves to just a small subset.

It would be helpful, in my opinion, if you could spend your first year within a bus ride of a major city where you are likely to find more English-speakers and free or low-cost, government sponsored, Italian language lessons.


----------



## Amblepup (May 3, 2016)

I am retired and also struggle with the language which is very difficult, after a few years here I limit my time with English speaking people to say, once a month and absolutely throw myself into events where no one speaks English. I have tried formal lessons, CDs, etc., but find my self learning more from the locals, I listen for commonly used words and google it, then practice using that word as often as possible, likewise with short phrases. Until I am fluent I have someone who speaks English and Italian to help with out of the ordinary events which are complicated. I say, go for it, mix with people In Your village/town. Watch tv, read the papers, tv mags.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't think there is an actual census or count of English speakers for Italy or any country in the world. But look for the cities and towns where there are established expat clubs or associations. The Brits and Americans have a number of expat groups in and around Italy, and generally speaking you can join a group if you have any sort of tie to the home country - however stretched. Or, look for expat groups with "International" in the title. (There are lots of International Women's Clubs, Circles and other such groups.) Most "international" groups use English as a common language - or contain a fair proportion of English speakers.

But don't ignore the possibility that there are local Italians who would like to practice their English. (And they may be more than happy to help you with your Italian in exchange.) Put up a note in the local bakery or butcher shop and see what develops. You can do a language exchange over a cup of coffee or a glass of wine, make a new friend and learn a bit of Italian all at the same time!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sensualspirit (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks to all. 

How do you find these groups? You mean online?

I thought some cities were known for having more expats.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check online for expat groups. Or check the websites of the US, British, Canadian and any other Consulate you think might be useful. They sometimes have listings of local groups like Italian-[fill in the nationality] friendship or cultural societies, or university based organizations (some American universities even have alumni groups overseas). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

sensualspirit said:


> Thanks to all.
> 
> How do you find these groups? You mean online?
> 
> I thought some cities were known for having more expats.


Facebook has an "Americans living in Italy" group as well as "A Friend in Florence". Both require that you request membership. I suppose there are other, similar groups as well.

"The Florentine" is an English-language newspaper/web site written especially for expats: http://www.theflorentine.net/

Also check this site for a listing of groups in Italy: Italy American Women's Club & Newcomers Clubs Directory

As far as "cities" known for their expats, I would think that Firenze (Florence) and Rome are at the top of the list, with other major locations such as Bologna and Genova (Genoa). But, of course, that is just scratching the surface.


----------



## MAXTORQUE (Jun 4, 2016)

sensualspirit said:


> Thanks to all.
> 
> How do you find these groups? You mean online?
> 
> I thought some cities were known for having more expats.



Hi I am an italian have obtained proficiency english certificate long time ago in London. When I was there the teachers and experts told me that for an italian to get full comand of english language (studying and speaking regularly) it would need about two years. For an english to learn full italian it would take 1 and half years.
The main reason is because when you learn english you must study the writing and speaking whereas italian you speak the same way you write. Plus english has much more words and slangs


----------



## sensualspirit (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## rsetzer99 (Feb 20, 2014)

Brits and Americans are sprinkled all through the region. There is a language school in Lanciano and I do know of one bar in Penne, though for the life of me I cannot recall the name, not far from the entrance to the old town, that has a poster in the window advertising an English-Italian conversation club. 

Really, you just have to do it. I add more to my Italian skills during a 10 day trip to Abruzzo than I do in months of my online and book lessons back and home. Is is hard to learn. Yes and no. You are re-engaging parts of the brain that you have not really exercised since your childhood, and at first it likely to complain and say - no immigrants.  It takes a while, but it will come. The first big step will be when you can move from memorized phrases, to constructing sentences from the building blocks you learn. It may be baby talk, but people will get the drift and will work with you.


----------

